# Damn !!! are their any satisfied Uber Drivers???



## Oldmanriver (Jul 9, 2015)

I haven't signed up yet....and now I probably won't.....Heard a lot of good things about driving for Uber from riders... but being the sceptic I am, decided to join this page... now, from reading most of the threads I think am going to just keep job searching. I need to feed my family and don't have time for bull shit. Is their anyone that can tell me something positive about becoming a driver for Uber?????


----------



## YouWishYouKnewMe (May 26, 2015)

If you're desperate come on aboard
It was good last summer
But has been a downhill ride
If you want to spend $300 on gas to make $500 driving 40_50 hours a week come.aboard
If you're in an area where the service is new and the rates are good
Do it
But otherwise it's a mediocre last resort opportunity
Along with getting a title loan on your car where you could replicate the results instantly
It's no.different than.any other save wage gig or worse than some
No bathroom


----------



## Oldmanriver (Jul 9, 2015)

YouWishYouKnewMe said:


> If you're desperate come on aboard
> It was good last summer
> But has been a downhill ride
> If you want to spend $300 on gas to make $500 driving 40_50 hours a week come.aboard
> ...


yeah sounds like a saturated market already thanks ....


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Depends how good the Missus was last night.


----------



## yellow (Sep 7, 2014)

Oldmanriver said:


> I haven't signed up yet....and now I probably won't.....Heard a lot of good things about driving for Uber from riders... but being the sceptic I am, decided to join this page... now, from reading most of the threads I think am going to just keep job searching. I need to feed my family and don't have time for bull shit. Is their anyone that can tell me something positive about becoming a driver for Uber?????


Realistic expectation in Long Beach would be 50 hours a week, take home around $350 a week after Uber commission and your gas.

Of course, if you count the depreciation on your car, and the additional maintenance expenses, and the car washes... you're driving for around $0.26 an hour.

Give or take $0.02.


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

The only positive thing about uber is being flexible with your schedule. Work whenever you want. 

This is the only reason I stuck around with uber for over a year. But I'm moving on very soon.


----------



## biozon (Jan 6, 2015)

Chicago-uber said:


> The only positive thing about uber is being flexible with your schedule. Work whenever you want.
> 
> This is the only reason I stuck around with uber for over a year.


 Ditto here.


----------



## biozon (Jan 6, 2015)

Oldmanriver said:


> are there any satisfied Uber Drivers???


 Yes. Mostly UberBlack and UberSUV.


----------



## leroy jenkins (May 27, 2015)

*** I think am going to just keep job searching. I need to feed my family and don't have time for bull shit. Is their anyone that can tell me something positive about becoming a driver for Uber????? ***

you will tolerate Uber IF:

1. your car is paid off (many people on the internet don't believe me and insist Ubering a brand new or leased car makes bank cuz pax like the ride, lololol. LAFF MY F$$$$$ mouth off----no one will gives a diarrhea ---or $5 tip---that you're driving a brand new, leathered, fully optioned Altima/Camry/200/Accord/Avalon!!!---seriously i pity the noobs that I see Ubering around my city in nearly new Avalons. but at the other end, don't think that a 2001 Corolla would be a great car either)

2. you like flexibility

3. you can tolerate idiots

4. you have good anger management control, lolol (see #3)

5. you live in/or can string rides to a dense city.

get a temp job as a stocker at some warehouse somewhere. or find a way to be an airport baggage handler.


----------



## leroy jenkins (May 27, 2015)

biozon said:


> Yes. Mostly UberBlack and UberSUV.


dunno anymore. EVERY one keeps hearing stories about so and so UberSUV driving making six figures.

And every other genius thinks, hey, I'll buy an Escalade ($75,000 MSRP) and me and a bunch of my buddies will become weekend livery drivers and make bank.

Yes UberSUV dudes are crazy busy over summer weekends and probably get a lot of airport ferries around here, but I see gobs of empty livery SUVs heading out of the city at night (probably going home) while shuttling UberX plebs.

Can't imagine UberSUV is worth it in the long run. no barriers to entry, dudes drawn to driving a Escalade, high costs, fixed demand, etc.


----------



## biozon (Jan 6, 2015)

leroy jenkins said:


> dunno anymore. EVERY one keeps hearing stories about so and so UberSUV driving making six figures.


 I don't know about six figures and I seriously doubt it is possible even if you work 12 hour shifts for UberBlack/SUV. But it is certainly better financially.

Just consider that with UberBlack it's ~ 3x of UberX rate, with UberSUV it's ~3.5 of UberX rate. Plus you don't have to do anything to become UberBlack or UberSUV, because you already have all the licences and a vehicle that you drive for a limo company. So it's totally a win-win situation.



leroy jenkins said:


> And every other genius thinks, hey, I'll buy an Escalade ($75,000 MSRP) and me and a bunch of my buddies will become weekend livery drivers and make bank.


 Well, as they say: you should never underestimate the predictability of stupidity.



leroy jenkins said:


> Can't imagine UberSUV is worth it in the long run. no barriers to entry, dudes drawn to driving a Escalade, high costs, fixed demand, etc.


 On the contrary: Uber just opens more market for the already existing limo drivers.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Yes, I am a mostly satisfied Uber driver--when I am on _Uber TAXI_, that is. Uber is another source of customers for me. I will take my customers from anyone who wants to give them to me, that includes Uber.

UberX, of course, is the proverbial _hoss uvva' diff'rint cullah_. It got to the point where I was driving it only enough to stay in the game. For now, I have suspended my UberX-ing until I can purchase some proper insurance for it---something that is proving _extremely_ difficult for me to do as a District of Columbia resident.

Recently, I replaced my taxi. For reasons that I will not go into , here, it takes three to six weeks from the time that you hand in your old vehicle for replacement to the time that your new vehicle is available to be worked. It took just under five weeks for me. I drove UberX on my cab schedule for those five weeks. My perspective is:

If you need the cashflow to pay your bills and keep up everything for a month, it works. I would suspect that it might work for even ninety days, but you would be pushing it, at that. Anything more than ninety days and too much would become due for it to be sustainable.

I stayed busy during this time. This was a time when drivers here, and in many places were complaining about no business. I had customers, but then, as a long-time hacker, I _do_ know what I am doing out here. I have always been the type of guy who caught on quickly, so I did learn quickly the quirks of running strictly electronic summonses.

I would suspect that this would be allright as a part time job to pay bar bills, have a few bananas to take out the wife or to pay for a ball game and a few coca-colas every once in a while. Work a couple of more hours and you might earn enough to take the wife and children to a theme park for the day. You might be pushing it if you used it to pay for keeping a boat, an aeroplane or an antique car, but you might get away with using it to pay for the upkeep of a 1948 Harley-Davidson.

I drive part time, even the cab. Because there is _still _ more money in hacking, I drive the cab part time instead of UberX. The main problem here is that UberX is on 1983 cab rates for the gross. The net-to-driver is the equivalent of 1979 cab rates. Uber tries to justify these low rates, in part, with its claims that a UberX-er need not spend as much as a cab driver to work. To be sure, 
the UberX-er does not need any special licences, does not need an overpriced paint job or a ridiculous, unnecessary and overpriced light on top of his vehicle. Further, unless he tries to take a street hail, an UberX-er is not subject to harassment from the Police or Hack Inspectors (at least not here). Still, you pay the same one hundred twenty dollars for a tyre that a cab driver pays. Your brakes wear out in this type of service just as fast as a cab driver's brakes do, and you pay the same two-hundred fifty dollars that a cab driver pays for a complete brake job. If you run your air condition all the time, it will quit eventually and it will cost you the same two-hundred to eight hundred dollars that it costs a cab driver to get his fixed. If some punk kids throw rocks at your windshield, it costs you the same three hundred dollars to get a new one that it costs the cab driver. In addition, you must take the same time to go to the Registry of Motor Vehicles and to the Test Station to get a new registration sticker and inspection sticker. Your intial outlay to go into UberX-ing might be two thousand dollars less than a cab driver's outlay, but, other than that, you run up the same expenses. Licence renewal is one expense that an UberX-er does not have, but that is one-hundred-twenty-five dollars yearly.

The vehicle expenses are what the myopic Rocket Scientists at Uber fail to see. If they are aware of the expenses, they choose to ignore them.

So, the short answer is: do this to get a few bucks to pay the bills and keep up the cashflow, but, as your work hours are flexible, keep looking for another job.


----------



## ulf (Jun 13, 2015)

"Is their anyone that can tell me something positive about becoming a driver for Uber?????"

The answer is YES,it keeps you out of the house


----------



## YouWishYouKnewMe (May 26, 2015)

ulf said:


> "Is their anyone that can tell me something positive about becoming a driver for Uber?????"
> 
> The answer is YES,it keeps you out of the house


For a loooong time


----------



## biozon (Jan 6, 2015)

Sorry, forgot to mention, it keeps me from alcoholism and videogames addiction.


----------



## ulf (Jun 13, 2015)

Also a close friendship with your mechanic


----------



## biozon (Jan 6, 2015)

Well, I am my own friend then, I guess.


----------



## Dierwolf (Oct 31, 2014)

My 2 cents. Yes and no, I started last August and after about two weeks of trying to figure out what the hell to do I'm now making bank, a large part of this is figuring out your town and how it "roll's" and by that I mean find out when your "party nights" are, ours here are Thursday, Friday and Saturday. My first week with Uber I made $20 and I was pissed but as I said I figured out where to be and when to be there. We have a very large college here called Texas Tech, 40,000 students, just south of the college we have an area called Tech Terrace and this is where all the college students live, West of Tech is Geek Circle where all frat's and sororities are. We have an area here called the Depot District and that is where about 10 bars are one of which is heavily use by college students. So I learned to be out in Tech Terrace at 10 pm Thursday - Saturday and then move to the Depot District at about 12 am and run that till 3 am. I also learned to talk to my pax about what parties there were going on, we have 2 places that the frat's can rent out for big parties like 2000 people. Learn what sports teams you have in your area, especially football, football is king, know their schedule and get out there about an hour before hand. I'm now running $400 - $500 net a week, my best week was $800 net.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

leroy jenkins said:


> dunno anymore. EVERY one keeps hearing stories about so and so UberSUV driving making six figures.
> 
> And every other genius thinks, hey, I'll buy an Escalade ($75,000 MSRP) and me and a bunch of my buddies will become weekend livery drivers and make bank.
> 
> ...


SUV drivers 
Can make their day with 2-4 rides 
It's even better if you do straight livery
No uber cut 
Demand is unmet in far outskirts


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

biozon said:


> I don't know about six figures and I seriously doubt it is possible even if you work 12 hour shifts for UberBlack/SUV. But it is certainly better financially.
> 
> Just consider that with UberBlack it's ~ 3x of UberX rate, with UberSUV it's ~3.5 of UberX rate. Plus you don't have to do anything to become UberBlack or UberSUV, because you already have all the licences and a vehicle that you drive for a limo company. So it's totally a win-win situation.
> 
> ...


Six figures "gross " is not hard at all


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Dierwolf said:


> My 2 cents. Yes and no, I started last August and after about two weeks of trying to figure out what the hell to do I'm now making bank, a large part of this is figuring out your town and how it "roll's" and by that I mean find out when your "party nights" are, ours here are Thursday, Friday and Saturday. My first week with Uber I made $20 and I was pissed but as I said I figured out where to be and when to be there. We have a very large college here called Texas Tech, 40,000 students, just south of the college we have an area called Tech Terrace and this is where all the college students live, West of Tech is Geek Circle where all frat's and sororities are. We have an area here called the Depot District and that is where about 10 bars are one of which is heavily use by college students. So I learned to be out in Tech Terrace at 10 pm Thursday - Saturday and then move to the Depot District at about 12 am and run that till 3 am. I also learned to talk to my pax about what parties there were going on, we have 2 places that the frat's can rent out for big parties like 2000 people. Learn what sports teams you have in your area, especially football, football is king, know their schedule and get out there about an hour before hand. I'm now running $400 - $500 net a week, my best week was $800 net.


Very good system , decent money


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

Dierwolf said:


> My 2 cents. Yes and no, I started last August and after about two weeks of trying to figure out what the hell to do I'm now making bank, a large part of this is figuring out your town and how it "roll's" and by that I mean find out when your "party nights" are, ours here are Thursday, Friday and Saturday. My first week with Uber I made $20 and I was pissed but as I said I figured out where to be and when to be there. We have a very large college here called Texas Tech, 40,000 students, just south of the college we have an area called Tech Terrace and this is where all the college students live, West of Tech is Geek Circle where all frat's and sororities are. We have an area here called the Depot District and that is where about 10 bars are one of which is heavily use by college students. So I learned to be out in Tech Terrace at 10 pm Thursday - Saturday and then move to the Depot District at about 12 am and run that till 3 am. I also learned to talk to my pax about what parties there were going on, we have 2 places that the frat's can rent out for big parties like 2000 people. Learn what sports teams you have in your area, especially football, football is king, know their schedule and get out there about an hour before hand. I'm now running $400 - $500 net a week, my best week was $800 net.


Yep how that's working for you when college is on summer break?? Mmmm.not! Lubbock TX. Extremely small market.


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

> To be sure, the UberX-er does not need any special licences, does not need an overpriced paint job or a ridiculous, unnecessary and overpriced light on top of his vehicle.


No we do not.

Unfortunately many Joe Blow Xers are unaware that Uber's $1M insurance policy does not cover the driver's expenses in the event of an accident. Do you see _collision, comprehensive, or personal injury protection (PIP) _in their explanation of the insurance? Sure collision & comp are covered IF _one's personal policy pays zero or the claim is denied. _That driver's insurance will probably be cancelled, also, b/c most personal auto insurance policies include the clause "Exclusion: Vehicle is not used as a ride-for-hire.

I want a commercial policy that will cover _my vehicle & me _in the event of of an accident before I begin actively driving as an Xer. According to what I see on the internet Allstate is supposed to be offering a rider to their personal auto policies in 2016 to cover vehicles used as ride-for-hire.

Having said all that, most Xers who are relying on personal auto insurance do not realize they risk losing their auto coverage each time they pick up a fare.

I stand to be corrected.

M2¢W


----------



## ulf (Jun 13, 2015)

A commercial insurance cost you 1 1/2 times on premium what you pay now,not sure if you still make money then.
I'm not aware that Allstate or any of the well known insurance companies offering coverage for Taxi or car for hire.
I have National Indemnity check them out


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

I thought of a ride for hire as a means to help the elderly in my area get to doctor's offices , to the grocery store, or to give a lift to someone going my direction. In my experience the terms "flexibility" & "earn all you want" equate to _working your tail bone off._

After reducing my paycheck by 20% + $1, calculating my car expenses per mile (56¢), & taking the self employment tax of 15.3%, the only "earnings" I see would be is in the reduction of taxes on the joint return my spouse & I file. We file quarterly, anyhow.

I will check w/National Indemnity. Progressive _might_ provide ride-hire coverage for personal use. I just want to know I have _driver_ coverage.
,


----------



## ulf (Jun 13, 2015)

You will be covered by your insurance if you drive elderly in your area to the doctor and give someone a ride in your direction as long as you do that from the goodness of your heart for FREE
Otherwise read above


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

i actually like it as a part time thing, but the app not working right and normal rate make it less fun.


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

I made an addition to my post.

I would do it _free _If I could reach out & let s seniors know what I am doing, and I hear your message, uif. I have yet to pick up my first fare.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Oldmanriver said:


> I haven't signed up yet....and now I probably won't.....Heard a lot of good things about driving for Uber from riders... but being the sceptic I am, decided to join this page... now, from reading most of the threads I think am going to just keep job searching. I need to feed my family and don't have time for bull shit. Is their anyone that can tell me something positive about becoming a driver for Uber?????


I'm driving UberSUV ( also accept uberBLACK trips ) and I"m doing okay. Not getting rich, but I'm saving money, and that's all I'm in it for, for now.

Uber is better in real big towns. I'm in San Diego.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

leroy jenkins said:


> dunno anymore. EVERY one keeps hearing stories about so and so UberSUV driving making six figures.
> 
> And every other genius thinks, hey, I'll buy an Escalade ($75,000 MSRP) and me and a bunch of my buddies will become weekend livery drivers and make bank.
> 
> ...


I'm not making six figures, but I only work 50 hours or less, per week. 
The barrier to entry is the expensive car --- a fact that i like. As for being worth it, It always depends on the city. UberSUV here in San Diego, is fairly good. That being said, I heard another driver complain. I asked him how he drove, and he told me all he does is work the airport. I told him that the only time I work the airport is if Im' tired, or in the afternoon when things are slow elsewhere --- so driving technique is part of it. I told him he should break the airport umbelicle chord, it's an addiction, for sure. They're letting X'ers work the airport now, and that's dipped into biz a little ( but not as much as I thought -- most of our riders are black/SUV types ) 
Anyway, Sometimes it's great, sometimes it mediocre. Sometimes i go out and it's a bust ( under $200 -- which is not often, sometimes i go out and do $700, usually happens on a Saturday, but not often as I would like ). Comic Con was a disappointment. Last year I was driving UberX at 1.65 a mile and was doing about $500 a night during comic con ( surged all night long ). I don't know what the X drivers are doing a 1.10 a mile ( the current rate ), but the Comic Con people aren't too much into hiring Livery class, mostly ridershares getting all the biz. With another convention, a completely different crowd, say engineers, whatever, and things could really perk up for livery. Here it really rises and falls with conventions and the demographic of those conventions. San Diego's a big convention town, lots of Hotels, resorts, lots of freeways going every which way, it's a great city to drive in. But, of course, tons of other drivers. THe Comic Con convention was so huge, many locals stayed home, to avoid the hassle of waiting in long lines to get in clubs.

I woudln't get an Escalade, i'm looking for a 2013 Suburban, and then I'm going to own instead of lease, I figure, even after depreciation, i'd make an extra $200 a week.

Sure, you'll see empty SUVs, we sit around a lot. But, in my city, the average black/SUV trip is $35 dollars, compare that to the average X ride, and you'll understand that just because you see empty SUVs, it's deceptive.


----------



## GooberX (May 13, 2015)

Oscar Levant said:


> I'm not making six figures, but I only work 50 hours or less, per week.
> The barrier to entry is the expensive car --- a fact that i like. As for being worth it, It always depends on the city. UberSUV here in San Diego, is fairly good. That being said, I heard another driver complain. I asked him how he drove, and he told me all he does is work the airport. I told him that the only time I work the airport is if Im' tired, or in the afternoon when things are slow elsewhere --- so driving technique is part of it. I told him he should break the airport umbelicle chord, it's an addiction, for sure. They're letting X'ers work the airport now, and that's dipped into biz a little ( but not as much as I thought -- most of our riders are black/SUV types )
> Anyway, Sometimes it's great, sometimes it mediocre. Sometimes i go out and it's a bust ( under $200 -- which is not often, sometimes i go out and do $700, usually happens on a Saturday, but not often as I would like ). Comic Con was a disappointment. Last year I was driving UberX at 1.65 a mile and was doing about $500 a night during comic con ( surged all night long ). I don't know what the X drivers are doing a 1.10 a mile ( the current rate ), but the Comic Con people aren't too much into hiring Livery class, mostly ridershares getting all the biz. With another convention, a completely different crowd, say engineers, whatever, and things could really perk up for livery. Here it really rises and falls with conventions and the demographic of those conventions. San Diego's a big convention town, lots of Hotels, resorts, lots of freeways going every which way, it's a great city to drive in. But, of course, tons of other drivers. THe Comic Con convention was so huge, many locals stayed home, to avoid the hassle of waiting in long lines to get in clubs.
> 
> ...


There is another barrier to entry.

Uber isn't adding Black/SUV cars, so you'd have to buy the car and pray/hope that Optimus Uber 's method works.

A lot of money to spend on the hope that someone eventually adds the car to the platform.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

Oscar Levant said:


> I'm not making six figures, but I only work 50 hours or less, per week.
> The barrier to entry is the expensive car --- a fact that i like. As for being worth it, It always depends on the city. UberSUV here in San Diego, is fairly good. That being said, I heard another driver complain. I asked him how he drove, and he told me all he does is work the airport. I told him that the only time I work the airport is if Im' tired, or in the afternoon when things are slow elsewhere --- so driving technique is part of it. I told him he should break the airport umbelicle chord, it's an addiction, for sure. They're letting X'ers work the airport now, and that's dipped into biz a little ( but not as much as I thought -- most of our riders are black/SUV types )
> Anyway, Sometimes it's great, sometimes it mediocre. Sometimes i go out and it's a bust ( under $200 -- which is not often, sometimes i go out and do $700, usually happens on a Saturday, but not often as I would like ). Comic Con was a disappointment. Last year I was driving UberX at 1.65 a mile and was doing about $500 a night during comic con ( surged all night long ). I don't know what the X drivers are doing a 1.10 a mile ( the current rate ), but the Comic Con people aren't too much into hiring Livery class, mostly ridershares getting all the biz. With another convention, a completely different crowd, say engineers, whatever, and things could really perk up for livery. Here it really rises and falls with conventions and the demographic of those conventions. San Diego's a big convention town, lots of Hotels, resorts, lots of freeways going every which way, it's a great city to drive in. But, of course, tons of other drivers. THe Comic Con convention was so huge, many locals stayed home, to avoid the hassle of waiting in long lines to get in clubs.
> 
> ...


Under $200 is a bust, you say? I cannot wait to get into UberBlack! I have all but ceased UberX operations as my average after Uber commission is around $7-8. My own guestimations had UberBlack averages at $25 so I'm glad I wasn't far off. See, at those averages I can do 1/4 the number of trips and make equal money. That also means 1/4 the miles on my vehicle. So all these people bullshitting about the expensive vehicle are just bad at math. Maybe they'll figure it out when their car breaks down and the $500 they have in their bank account won't even cover the labor cost on the repairs needed. Losers. Besides, an UberBlack/SUV vehicle isn't even that expensive. Plenty of UberX drivers are using vehicles that even cost more than UberBlack vehicles. Even a new Camry is $25,000. A qualifying UberBlack vehicle can be had for the same price or less. It will be 1-5 years old and have 15,000-40,000 miles but that's still a new car.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

itsablackmarket said:


> Under $200 is a bust, you say? I cannot wait to get into UberBlack! I have all but ceased UberX operations as my average after Uber commission is around $7-8. My own guestimations had UberBlack averages at $25 so I'm glad I wasn't far off. See, at those averages I can do 1/4 the number of trips and make equal money. That also means 1/4 the miles on my vehicle. So all these people bullshitting about the expensive vehicle are just bad at math. Maybe they'll figure it out when their car breaks down and the $500 they have in their bank account won't even cover the labor cost on the repairs needed. Losers. Besides, an UberBlack/SUV vehicle isn't even that expensive. Plenty of UberX drivers are using vehicles that even cost more than UberBlack vehicles. Even a new Camry is $25,000. A qualifying UberBlack vehicle can be had for the same price or less. It will be 1-5 years old and have 15,000-40,000 miles but that's still a new car.


Take my advice,
you don't want a sedan, you want an SUV, you are going to lost money if all you can accept are Black trips and you're driving, say, a towncar. 
half of my trips are SUV requests, and they are definitely better, profit-wise.

A 2012 or 2013 Suburban ( the car to get - in my opinion ) is going I think for about $35,000 ( in San Diego/ L.A. ) . I wouldn't get a brand new one, depreciation is higher on new cars. So, the used SUV will cost your more than your new X car. But, you make more money, so , it's not an issue. But, of course, that may or may not be true depending on your city's demographic and terrain ( number of hotels, upscale riders, etc ).

also, I advice budding SUV drivers to have $5K working capital in the bank, at all times, to fix anything that might break. You gotta remember, if a seatbelt buckle breaks, or a window doesn't work right, or the aux cord connector doesn't work one day, or the A/C is weak one day, these things have to be fixed immediately, riders expect a higher standard from you, you are now considered a professional driver.


----------



## GooberX (May 13, 2015)

Oscar Levant said:


> Take my advice,
> you don't want a sedan, you want an SUV, you are going to lost money if all you can accept are Black trips and you're driving, say, a towncar.
> half of my trips are SUV requests, and they are definitely better, profit-wise.
> 
> ...


And HOW will he get it approved on the system?


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

Oscar Levant said:


> Take my advice,
> you don't want a sedan, you want an SUV, you are going to lost money if all you can accept are Black trips and you're driving, say, a towncar.
> half of my trips are SUV requests, and they are definitely better, profit-wise.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tip. I realize that is the preferred platform, and indeed a Suburban would have been my first choice if money is no object, but I'll take what I can get and I believe there's a good market here for sedans to make money. I will opt out of X calls and just take Black/Select all day with my $20k vehicle. It'll be the exact same thing I'm doing on X except 3x the earnings. I might get 1/3rd the demand, but I'm also using 1/3rd miles and making equivalent money. 



GooberX said:


> And HOW will he get it approved on the system?


I'm in Houston, that's how.


----------



## GooberX (May 13, 2015)

itsablackmarket said:


> Thanks for the tip. I realize that is the preferred platform, and indeed a Suburban would have been my first choice if money is no object, but I'll take what I can get and I believe there's a good market here for sedans to make money.
> 
> I'm in Houston, that's how.


Punishment enough.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

GooberX said:


> Punishment enough.


Haha I happen to like Houston. I've lived here my whole life and it's basically a city where people come around the world to do business and it's a very professional/tolerant city.. I'm not sure where the hatas come from.


----------



## GooberX (May 13, 2015)

itsablackmarket said:


> Haha I happen to like Houston. I've lived here my whole life and it's basically a city where people come around the world to do business and it's a very professional/tolerant city.. I'm not sure where the hatas come from.


Bantering isn't hating.

Uber on!!!


----------



## headtheball (Jan 26, 2015)

Oscar Levant said:


> A 2012 or 2013 Suburban ( the car to get - in my opinion ) is going I think for about $35,000 ( in San Diego/ L.A. ) .


Got to remember that in LA the SUV needs to be 2012 or newer.

Maybe more forgiving in SD?

Also the market is closed here but I hear you can buy spots in SUV or just rent a SUV with an account.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

GooberX said:


> And HOW will he get it approved on the system?


depends where you live they are accepting Uber blacks and SUVs and San Diego


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

headtheball said:


> Got to remember that in LA the SUV needs to be 2012 or newer.
> 
> Maybe more forgiving in SD?
> 
> Also the market is closed here but I hear you can buy spots in SUV or just rent a SUV with an account.


sunset is 2008 in San Diego and I lease from a limo company


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

itsablackmarket said:


> Haha I happen to like Houston. I've lived here my whole life and it's basically a city where people come around the world to do business and it's a very professional/tolerant city.. I'm not sure where the hatas come from.


I was born in Houston


----------



## uberjulio (Jul 7, 2015)

YouWishYouKnewMe said:


> If you're desperate come on aboard
> It was good last summer
> But has been a downhill ride
> If you want to spend $300 on gas to make $500 driving 40_50 hours a week come.aboard
> ...


$ 5 paid by the customer, uber gets the 20% that is $ 1, you get $ 4 less than $ 1 uber every job you take is $ 3 less water you have left $ 2 less gasoline, depresiacion the car washed, tell me if it's good you do the work that you took 10 minutes pick customer and leave 10 minutes


----------



## Honkadonk (Jul 20, 2015)

uberjulio said:


> $ 5 paid by the customer, uber gets the 20% that is $ 1, you get $ 4 less than $ 1 uber every job you take is $ 3 less water you have left $ 2 less gasoline, depresiacion the car washed, tell me if it's good you do the work that you took 10 minutes pick customer and leave 10 minutes


Lol are you really handing out bottled water to your customers?


----------



## Honkadonk (Jul 20, 2015)

itsablackmarket said:


> Under $200 is a bust, you say? I cannot wait to get into UberBlack! I have all but ceased UberX operations as my average after Uber commission is around $7-8. My own guestimations had UberBlack averages at $25 so I'm glad I wasn't far off. See, at those averages I can do 1/4 the number of trips and make equal money. That also means 1/4 the miles on my vehicle. So all these people bullshitting about the expensive vehicle are just bad at math. Maybe they'll figure it out when their car breaks down and the $500 they have in their bank account won't even cover the labor cost on the repairs needed. Losers. Besides, an UberBlack/SUV vehicle isn't even that expensive. Plenty of UberX drivers are using vehicles that even cost more than UberBlack vehicles. Even a new Camry is $25,000. A qualifying UberBlack vehicle can be had for the same price or less. It will be 1-5 years old and have 15,000-40,000 miles but that's still a new car.


I make like $80 in 4-5 hours usually. I wish I could pull $200 a night lol what. Non-surge $3 fares and one city run ain't gonna make me rich.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Depends how attentive the Wife is! That's what decides if I'm satisfied or not!


----------



## bballexpress24 (Jul 10, 2015)

yellow said:


> Realistic expectation in Long Beach would be 50 hours a week, take home around $350 a week after Uber commission and your gas.
> 
> Of course, if you count the depreciation on your car, and the additional maintenance expenses, and the car washes... you're driving for around $0.26 an hour.
> 
> Give or take $0.02.


don't forget all that PLUS having a rating in the low 4.7 or 4.6 from annoying riders and uber telling you how to do your job better...


----------



## bballexpress24 (Jul 10, 2015)

i do uber 40 hours a week im starting to only see it as a PART TIME OPTION, i have put a over 10k miles on my car in 2 months. After gas it really doesn't amount much then min wage, but when you take in to account how much your wearing out your car this is when it begins to suck... on top of that i do my job the best i can, but you really can't please 100 percent of your riders. They think 4 stars is good rating, if you don't act like there ***** they will give you 4 or 3 stars, if you have a problem finding em cause of the retarted GPS and pin drop system uber has they might just give you a 1 cause they pissed off at uber. Don't get me wrong i have pulled 5 stars rating in 1 week 60 out of 60 good ratings but then the next week im just as good of a driver if not better and i get a 4.4 wtf out of 100 rides? That makes me feel like shit who the hell are these annoying riders think they are. I'm just gonna drive primetime hours or whenever i'm bored to help with car payments but Uber has made it clear they only care about being the biggest source of transportation out there, they don't really care about the drivers who represent them even though they don't want affiliation with us as employees. They are recruiting more drivers then they can possibly manage... its very frustrating as a full timer.


----------



## Honkadonk (Jul 20, 2015)

bballexpress24 said:


> don't forget all that PLUS having a rating in the low 4.7 or 4.6 from annoying riders and uber telling you how to do your job better...


I think the rating system is a joke. There's no basis for what earns you 4 stars or 5 stars. Uber wants everyone to be "perfect" in their system with no standard for what perfection is. I get my riders to their destination alive and safe, I drive according to the laws (if not a little over the speed limit to stay with flow of traffic), I try to take the best routes and avoid traffic, I'm friendly and courteous (I'll help someone with bags or open a door if needed), and my car is super clean inside and out.

So for the people who rated me under 5... Why? Because I didn't give you bottled water or give you a handy during the trip?

I just wish their was some form of criteria for the ratings or even a comment system to see what people thought when they gave a rating. Right now it's just an arbitrary number.


----------



## Biovirus (Jun 3, 2015)

Oldmanriver said:


> I haven't signed up yet....and now I probably won't.....Heard a lot of good things about driving for Uber from riders... but being the sceptic I am, decided to join this page... now, from reading most of the threads I think am going to just keep job searching. I need to feed my family and don't have time for bull shit. Is their anyone that can tell me something positive about becoming a driver for Uber?????


 Love doing it but every criteria l city is different


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

It does keep me out of bars.....
Realistically it is just something to make some money between jobs. 

In San Diego you can make $150/day clear if the planets align properly. More on the weekends. (UberX)
You see some unusual and interesting behavior through your windshield. You fellow man is as amusing as things get. 

Do not purchase anything but the stuff you need to keep your current car clean and waxed. 
If you purchase a car to drive Uber, all the money you make will be used to pay for and maintain that car.


----------



## THE MAN! (Feb 13, 2015)

biozon said:


> Ditto here.


See even Rob Ford has had it!!!!!! LoL


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

Hi Bernoulli!

Welcome to the forum!

Please read your Partnership Agreement.

New Drivers have 30 Days to Opt-out of *Binding Arbitration.*


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Dierwolf said:


> My 2 cents. Yes and no, I started last August and after about two weeks of trying to figure out what the hell to do I'm now making bank, a large part of this is figuring out your town and how it "roll's" and by that I mean find out when your "party nights" are, ours here are Thursday, Friday and Saturday. My first week with Uber I made $20 and I was pissed but as I said I figured out where to be and when to be there. We have a very large college here called Texas Tech, 40,000 students, just south of the college we have an area called Tech Terrace and this is where all the college students live, West of Tech is Geek Circle where all frat's and sororities are. We have an area here called the Depot District and that is where about 10 bars are one of which is heavily use by college students. So I learned to be out in Tech Terrace at 10 pm Thursday - Saturday and then move to the Depot District at about 12 am and run that till 3 am. I also learned to talk to my pax about what parties there were going on, we have 2 places that the frat's can rent out for big parties like 2000 people. Learn what sports teams you have in your area, especially football, football is king, know their schedule and get out there about an hour before hand. I'm now running $400 - $500 net a week, my best week was $800 net.


Your rates are higher than most of us. That's why.


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

Oldmanriver said:


> Is their anyone that can tell me something positive about becoming a driver for Uber?????


There is a good chance you will positively hate it after a month or so. Experience a few rate cuts, some 25 minute drive cancellations and some barf and you can positively drop the first 5 words.


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

Honkadonk said:


> So for the people who rated me under 5... Why? Because I didn't give you bottled water or give you a handy during the trip?


Many pax believe 5 = perfection, which no one is.

I believe the system should be 10 - 1 with a 6.5 grounds for consultation.

If the current system remains, a pax should explain why the rating was 3 or under. 3.6 should be grounds for consultation, not immediate deactivation.

Pax also may not rate immediately. Sometimes, according to what I have read, they may not rate until they cannot request another ride, which could be days. The system should be set up so after a specified time (15 min, to 1 hr) the option to rate is removed from the rider.

JM2¢W


----------



## Edantes (Apr 18, 2015)

I must be the only happy uber/lyft driver in the world. I think these forums are just for complainers. I drive about 125 miles per shift in the Washington DC area. That is about 4 gallons in my car - so it costs about $10 a day in gas. 

I drove a half shift (about 5 hours) last night and pulled in $151 after uber/lyft fees. Still haven't seen if I got any tips from the lyft riders. 
Go out there and do it smart. Park in a high traffic area and wait for a request to come in. I usually do 10-12 hour shifts and pull in anywhere from $260-300 net. I can't be the only driver doing well. I see the same couple drivers out there all the time.


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

Edantes said:


> I must be the only happy uber/lyft driver in the world.


No there are a few of you...How many rate cuts have you experienced? How many emails have you received telling you how important you are while UBER then apologize's and does what they want.

It's' refreshing to know you have to book 12 hours a day to get a liveable wage and 5 hours is a 1/2 shift.

Do you have kids? Spouse?

Don't forget to take out your social security out of you income...there goes almost 10% (Better work 2 hours more to cover that.) I don't even want to get into depreciation and maintenance but $300 a month is reasonable.

uber on


----------



## SharedRideTruther (Aug 20, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Yes, I am a mostly satisfied Uber driver--when I am on _Uber TAXI_, that is. Uber is another source of customers for me. I will take my customers from anyone who wants to give them to me, that includes Uber.
> 
> UberX, of course, is the proverbial _hoss uvva' diff'rint cullah_. It got to the point where I was driving it only enough to stay in the game. For now, I have suspended my UberX-ing until I can purchase some proper insurance for it---something that is proving _extremely_ difficult for me to do as a District of Columbia resident.
> 
> ...


well said.

all of it.


----------



## Blah (Jul 11, 2015)

If this is a full time gig - you are not going to have a good time.

If it's part-time. like really REALLY part time. like 3 hrs a day a few days a week. it's fine. Because you only work at peak hours, but you are still not making much since you are only working 8 - 16 hrs a week. 

I just make enough to pay for my weekly spending. My goal is 100 bucks a week (after all related cost like gas and wear n tear) with 5-8 hrs of total work time a week.

If I stretch out my hours like 8 hrs a day, i'lll probably averaging 7 dollars an hr. lol 

Too many drivers and low rates are killing the profit.


----------



## UberReallySucks (Jul 17, 2015)

Oldmanriver said:


> I haven't signed up yet....and now I probably won't.....Heard a lot of good things about driving for Uber from riders... but being the sceptic I am, decided to join this page... now, from reading most of the threads I think am going to just keep job searching. I need to feed my family and don't have time for bull shit. Is their anyone that can tell me something positive about becoming a driver for Uber?????


_
There was a time when being an Uber Driver was not such a bad gig, and there were a lot of more satisfied drivers around - therefore less complaints - but that time is now long gone to probably never come back... # 1 reason: the most ridiculous rate cuts time and time and time again._


----------



## PHXTE (Jun 23, 2015)

Edantes said:


> I must be the only happy uber/lyft driver in the world. I think these forums are just for complainers. I drive about 125 miles per shift in the Washington DC area. That is about 4 gallons in my car - so it costs about $10 a day in gas.
> 
> I drove a half shift (about 5 hours) last night and pulled in $151 after uber/lyft fees. Still haven't seen if I got any tips from the lyft riders.
> Go out there and do it smart. Park in a high traffic area and wait for a request to come in. I usually do 10-12 hour shifts and pull in anywhere from $260-300 net. I can't be the only driver doing well. I see the same couple drivers out there all the time.


You're averaging $30/hr? Yeah, I'm gonna go ahead and call bullshit on that.


----------



## biozon (Jan 6, 2015)

driverco said:


> Say you just get 1 ride on your way to the store could be anywhere from 4$- $30 fare its an extra $120-$900 a month for little efforts


 If you consider being a driver transporting people around as "little efforts", you obviously have no idea of what it actually is. What is is a very stressfull and high risk hard work job.


----------



## biozon (Jan 6, 2015)

PHXTE said:


> You're averaging $30/hr? Yeah, I'm gonna go ahead and call bullshit on that.


 That's legit in terms of gross. Gross $30 per hour makes sense. So the actual earnings fall within about $15 per hour.


----------



## SharedRideTruther (Aug 20, 2015)

biozon said:


> That's legit in terms of gross. Gross $30 per hour makes sense. So the actual earnings fall within about $15 per hour.


I'm only responding to your post because of your avatar (just keepin' it real, lol)

That dude is a train wreck, kinda like Uber drivers drinking the kool-aid about the 'money upside'.

So i guess I tied the response into the thread...


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

"Is their anyone that can tell me something positive about becoming a driver for Uber?????"

In Chicago, A few hours per day can get you this wonderful trip to Vegas

Leave midway airport on 12/7 and return 12/12 for $198.00 round trip on SW.
Strip room in a Pyramid for a Total: $156.00 from lasvegasdirect

Your trip to Vegas: $354.00

I'll leave the rental car up to you. 5 days is a LONG trip to Vegas you might want to go check out a few holes in the desert


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

You stated you need to find work to feed your family and don't want to deal with bullshit. Uber is NOT the answer.
You were smart to do your homework first.

Good luck with your job search.


----------



## uberguuber (Feb 23, 2015)

Uber is cool If you have some free time. You can get good info places to go out, restaurants, and check out place you may want to hangout. and its pays for "your" uber when you're the Pax. Other than that I don't see any ****ing reason to do this.


----------



## NachonCheeze (Sep 8, 2015)

i get a lot of reading done sitting in my car.....working on my contractors license


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

NachonCheeze said:


> i get a lot of reading done sitting in my car.....working on my contractors license


Really? I am in San Diego also. I never have time to read. 
You need better spots.


----------



## NachonCheeze (Sep 8, 2015)

oops,,edited my location. I'm not in San Diego.....I like to sit at the wineries, nice view, pretty women. Maybe I'm not actually doing this for the money...I need to think about this


----------



## ulf (Jun 13, 2015)

NachonCheeze said:


> i get a lot of reading done sitting in my car.....working on my contractors license


Yo drive People around for money with no licenses so why you need one as a contractor ?


----------



## run26912 (Sep 23, 2015)

Oldmanriver said:


> I haven't signed up yet....and now I probably won't.....Heard a lot of good things about driving for Uber from riders... but being the sceptic I am, decided to join this page... now, from reading most of the threads I think am going to just keep job searching. I need to feed my family and don't have time for bull shit. Is their anyone that can tell me something positive about becoming a driver for Uber?????


Don't bother. We got enough drivers. Check out Pizza Delivery tho...

BONG!


----------



## Drivebynight (Sep 21, 2015)

PHXTE said:


> You're averaging $30/hr? Yeah, I'm gonna go ahead and call bullshit on that.


I've averaged 30.00 an hour before, net of Uber fees and gas, but that's part time, cherry picking the hours i'm working.


----------



## melxjr (Sep 10, 2015)

YouWishYouKnewMe said:


> If you're desperate come on aboard
> It was good last summer
> But has been a downhill ride
> If you want to spend $300 on gas to make $500 driving 40_50 hours a week come.aboard
> ...


He's right, I drive all week to make break even on expenses and then pay Travis. It's a tough job, but we gotta get it done for Travis.


----------



## Neil Yaremchuk (Sep 28, 2015)

leroy jenkins said:


> dunno anymore. EVERY one keeps hearing stories about so and so UberSUV driving making six figures.
> 
> And every other genius thinks, hey, I'll buy an Escalade ($75,000 MSRP) and me and a bunch of my buddies will become weekend livery drivers and make bank.
> 
> ...


I doubt anyone, including actual Uber employees, are making 6 figures. It's almost mathematically improbable. I do it for the flex scheduling around my f/t job. Uber black and uber select only work in select markets. In Detroit, they just want a ride.


----------



## Neil Yaremchuk (Sep 28, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> Six figures "gross " is not hard at all


You would have to average $275 a day, every day (that's all 365) to just gross $100,000 a year. How many miles a year is that too? 40K, 50K, 60K? Now you're looking at a set of tires a year, 4-8 oil changes, at least 2 brake replacements and any other majntainance issues that come up. It's unlikely that 100K is possible.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Neil Yaremchuk said:


> You would have to average $275 a day, every day (that's all 365) to just gross $100,000 a year. How many miles a year is that too? 40K, 50K, 60K? Now you're looking at a set of tires a year, 4-8 oil changes, at least 2 brake replacements and any other majntainance issues that come up. It's unlikely that 100K is possible.


100k gross 
Yes there is almost 20k in overhead

My average trip last 1:00 hr 
Average charge 120.00

1 to 6 rides per day or 20 average per week 
Kaboom


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Edit : it takes an extra hour to stage the 1:hr ride 
Average hours worked per week 40


----------



## Neil Yaremchuk (Sep 28, 2015)

You see guys, you're apparently not trying hard enough. You should be making 100K like our buddy here. Pick your boat out and fill out that country club application immediately. I don't know where he drives but there are no Uber drivers making that kind of jing in the Detroit area. Rates are too low and area not as big as the greater LA area.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

You forgot to read the fine print in my signature 

P.S.. 100k
Sounds like a lot of mula
But it's not really it's barely middle class


----------



## Austin Rodriguez (Oct 19, 2015)

I have a black Suv. But it's a 2005. Does that mean I can't drive for uber black ?


----------



## Cheddar (Oct 4, 2015)

Uber Black is a luxury sedan. Uber XL is an SUV with a 3rd row of seating.

If you're 2005 SUV has a 3rd row of seating and is on Uber's list of approved XL vehicles (and Uber XL is offered in your market) you should qualify for that


----------



## Cheddar (Oct 4, 2015)

I've been doing this two weeks. I just recently got Uber to set me up under XL instead of just X, the the increased fares have made every day more profitable. I only work part time a little each day so hard to say how it'd translate to a full time gig.


----------

